# Tjet Rel 9 Performance



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm wondering if anyone who has received any of the cars from AutoWorld's Tjet release 9 has had them on a track yet. Are the chassis as good as those from release 7?


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I purchased the two 57 Chevys last Sunday at the Autoworld Store. Haven't run them on my track yet. I'll have to open one and see how it performs.

Randy.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

I JUST GOT THE 57 CHEVY FROM BUDS JUST RAN IT ON MY TRUCK SET UNDER THE TREE IT RAN GREAT MERRY CHRISTMAS:woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

TK Solver said:


> I'm wondering if anyone who has received any of the cars from AutoWorld's Tjet release 9 has had them on a track yet. Are the chassis as good as those from release 7?


all of the t-jets from release 7 and up run great no problems.

wheelz63


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Don't know about 9, but 7s still have sloppy rear axle holes. They run well othewise,


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

They ALL have sloppy holes


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

If anybody needs any release 7 chassis LMK I buy em for the bodies


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Are the chassis the same for Release 7, 8 and 9??


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The front tires rubbed the fenders on the blue '57 Bel Air "100" I got. Also the front axle rubbed the headlight insert. The chassis ran great without the body. I was able to get the car running with some modifications.

One of the gold front wheels was off-center on the silver Camaro I got. That was causing tire rub. Again, the chassis ran great with a different wheel on there. I put a set of RRR wheels on that one and it really looks and runs great. VERY tight fender clearance both in front and in back.

Other observations... The lube/grease in the "100" release chassis is no longer yellow/green like the stuff in release 7. It looks more like Vaseline but it's thicker. The copper gear plate clamps seem to have a slightly different shape.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

....but they ALL run great with no problems!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I received five of the new flames cars today. Unfortunately, only the short wheel base Willys body fit properly on its chassis so that the front wheels would turn easily. The two Bel Airs, the dark blue GTO, and the light blue Mustang all had to be modified by removing material from the back side of the front screw post so that the axle would not rub. The GTO also required some shaving around the rear screw post. The Mustang front tires are still rubbing a little. I wish all the front tires had a slightly lower profile.

All five chassis ran great without the bodies.

Needless to say, this is kinda frustrating... They've got the chassis running well now but so many of the bodies just don't fit well on them without significant hacking. If all I was going to do with them was look at them, I'd buy die cast for a quarter of the price. They were obviously never tested. And they don't even need to be put on a track for the testing I'm talking about. Just try to spin the front tires with your finger.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*AW T-Jet chassis running well now ?!*



TK Solver said:


> -clip-
> 
> Needless to say, this is kinda frustrating... *They've got the chassis running well now *but so many of the bodies just don't fit well on them without significant hacking. If all I was going to do with them was look at them, I'd buy die cast for a quarter of the price. They were obviously never tested. And they don't even need to be put on a track for the testing I'm talking about. Just try to spin the front tires with your finger.


ahem, if they(AW) hadn't installed that neo traction magnet on their T-Jets, then I don't think you'd be saying the chassis all run well now. The neo just covers up sloppy tolerances in the chassis, and makes them SEEM to run well.... but YMMV


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> ahem, if they(AW) hadn't installed that neo traction magnet on their T-Jets, then I don't think you'd be saying the chassis all run well now. The neo just covers up sloppy tolerances in the chassis, and makes them SEEM to run well.... but YMMV


Well said!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> ahem, if they(AW) hadn't installed that neo traction magnet on their T-Jets, then I don't think you'd be saying the chassis all run well now. The neo just covers up sloppy tolerances in the chassis, and makes them SEEM to run well.... but YMMV


*To steal a quote from a great movie ( Stripes ) ... that's a fact Jack ! 

Bear :wave:

I still hate that darned magnet LOL ! 
*


----------

